# Aug- Sept Throwdown winners!



## bmudd14474 (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats to bmaddox for his Judges choice win with 

Stromboli Fatty - It is Italian style sausage filled with green bell peppers, red onions, mushrooms, mozzarella cheese and fontina cheese wrapped in bacon. Once the fatty was smoked I wrapped it in pizza dough and baked it. It was served with marinara sauce.

View media item 424957
And to Disco for his Viewers choice win with 

Inside Out Chorizo Enchilada. I made chorizo from scratch and filled my fatty with refried beans, cheddar cheese and tortillas.   
View media item 424958
Ill contact you to get prizes 

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice job guys and Congrats...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2015)

WooHoo!!! Great job, Smokers!!!! You guys did a great job!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2015)

2 great entries.


----------



## b-one (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 3, 2015)

Congratz!!!


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks to those of you who voted for my Reverse Enchilada fatty in the throwdown and congratulations to bmaddox!

Disco


----------



## seenred (Oct 4, 2015)

Congrats to both deserving winners...those both look awesome!!  :drool

Nice going Guys! Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## daveomak (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice job men....   Thumbs Up...Thumbs Up


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 4, 2015)

Great job to all.  So sorry I'm late on the accolades. 

Brian


----------



## driedstick (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice job to all - Looks great 

DS


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 5, 2015)

Great work, guys!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 5, 2015)

Congrats guys! Awesome looking stuff!


----------



## smokedout13 (Oct 5, 2015)

Congrats to everyone


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the votes! and congratulations @disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 5, 2015)

Grats guys!!! Way to smoke outside the box!


----------



## crappiekid (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice looking fatties guys, good job congrats!


----------



## disco (Oct 5, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Thanks for the votes! and congratulations @disco


I have to admit I have added your entry to my to do list!​


----------



## seenred (Oct 5, 2015)

Disco said:


> I have to admit I have added your entry to my to do list!​



I'm putting both of these on my must do list!  

Red


----------

